# Phonsy is cool all over again



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

WOW the GMM ripshift is the ticket!This is the way the shifter should of felt right out of the box.Phonsy Mullan is my hero when it comes to shifters.I will be back in the console to increase the clearance from shifter to tunnel.I do have some noise do to vibration caused by clearance on passenger side tunnel.arty:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

:agree should of been that way. should be doing mine next week.:cheers


----------

